# Wow... stay away from clomid if you're prone to depression or mood swings



## minimal (Aug 23, 2011)

Do yourself a favor and stick to toremifene instead.  

My friend is finding this out the hard way.  Reading and hearing stuff about extreme mood swings, depression and suicidal thoughts aren't uncommon with clomid.  

Be careful out there!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 23, 2011)

Hmmm, sounds like an average day to me.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds like estrogen rebound, Grab some good Aromasin!


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 23, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Hmmm, sounds like an average day to me.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 23, 2011)

^^ LOL


----------



## quick01 (Aug 23, 2011)

Well shit, I just got mine ahaha. These rats are gonna be sad


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 23, 2011)

quick01 said:


> Well shit, I just got mine ahaha. These rats are gonna be sad



My boy minimal isnt feeding the shit to his rats bro he takes them himself rats dont have feelings.


----------



## alphabolic (Aug 23, 2011)

i ran GP clomid at 100/100/75/50 and had zero side effects, yay


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 23, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> i ran GP clomid at 100/100/75/50 and had zero side effects, yay


Well I guess your not a depressed, mentally ill, disturbed mother fucker like most of us on this board 
congrats


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 23, 2011)

I remember when I was taking clomid during my last pct, I was strangely emotional. I wasn't depressed or suicidal or anything but I had some weird stuff happen. The strangest was when I was watching a chick flick with my gf, I starting tearing up.  I was like What The Fuck, man up. But when my gf saw me, she got really turned on because I was being "sensitive" or some shit like that and I got some hot sex


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 23, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I remember when I was taking clomid during my last pct, I was strangely emotional. I wasn't depressed or suicidal or anything but I had some weird stuff happen. The strangest was when I was watching a chick flick with my gf, I starting tearing up.  I was like What The Fuck, man up. But when my gf saw me, she got really turned on because I was being "sensitive" or some shit like that and I got some hot sex


----------



## Evil Eagle (Aug 23, 2011)

I had extreme mood swings with clomid, from anger to sadness, back to anger. So I threw in some nolva with it and it all went away. My theory is since these SERMS let estrogen work in some parts of the body, maybe with some people it lets it work in the part of the brain that controls mood, and nolva doesn't. But I'm no doctor.


----------



## quick01 (Aug 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> My boy minimal isnt feeding the shit to his rats bro he takes them himself rats dont have feelings.



Haha gym rats man, gym rats


----------



## Runner22 (Aug 23, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> i ran GP clomid at 100/100/75/50 and had zero side effects, yay


 
I ran the same thing and had tracers every morning after week 2.  Once I reduced the dosage in week 3, the tracers went away.  No other noticeable side effects, but my libido sucked until I fully recovered.  It took the full four weeks, but my goods were plenty.


----------



## Deja Vu (Aug 24, 2011)

I have major issues with clomid.


----------



## GMO (Aug 24, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Sounds like estrogen rebound, Grab some good Aromasin!


 

^^^This

I have never had issues with Clomid, but i always run Aromasin along with it to prevent estrogen rebound.


----------



## Testonut (Aug 24, 2011)

Clomid fucked me up as well. It was actually my GF that said to me one night, what the hell was going on with me? For the last week I had been a completely different person (I was very pissed/annoyed over everything).. During that week I took 100mg Clomid E/D... So I told her I took that shit, and was going to lower it to see if my mood got better..I started taking 50mg E/D and things got better quite fast. I've taken nolvadex before, and never experienced anything like this. So I guess clomid isn't for everyone. 1 more week and im completely off that shit.


----------



## meow (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry to bump an old thread but holy cow Clomid sucks balls. I never got suicidal on Nolvadex. Im thinking about switching to Nolva. Any thoughts on this?
Running Clomid 100/100/50/50 after 14 week cycle.


----------



## independent (Dec 6, 2011)

meow said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread but holy cow Clomid sucks balls. I never got suicidal on Nolvadex. Im thinking about switching to Nolva. Any thoughts on this?
> Running Clomid 100/100/50/50 after 14 week cycle.



Maybe torem?


----------



## LightBearer (Dec 6, 2011)

I haven't noticed any negative effects from clomid at all

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 6, 2011)

sounds like me on a regular days..... fuck owell/ i guess my girl is in for fome shit in a few weeks


----------



## meow (Dec 6, 2011)

Well if I stopped posting by next week y'all know that I done offed myself lol...


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 6, 2011)

I had the same emotional issues with Clomid. It was about the same as Tren for me.

But now that I'm off, I feel great


----------



## chilla (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm on day 2 of clomid pct and I'm hungry as fuckkkkk no emotional sides yet. I'm also taking aromasin 12-25mg/day

I'm kinda glad I have a good appetite right now cuz It will help keep my gains


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 6, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I remember when I was taking clomid during my last pct, I was strangely emotional. I wasn't depressed or suicidal or anything but I had some weird stuff happen. The strangest was when I was watching a chick flick with my gf, I starting tearing up.  I was like What The Fuck, man up. But when my gf saw me, she got really turned on because I was being "sensitive" or some shit like that and I got some hot sex





Livebig14 said:


>


----------



## Livebig14 (Dec 6, 2011)

Do clomid sides suck?  YES.  Does it work?  YES.  I just got my post cycle labs done (2 months after finishing PCT) and my total test was 897 ng/dL so clomid definatley works if its real. Just deal with the sides its worth it to get your boys up and running full speed again.  And its awesome having porn star size loads every day


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 6, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Do clomid sides suck? YES. Does it work? YES. I just got my post cycle labs done (2 months after finishing PCT) and my total test was 897 ng/dL so clomid definatley works if its real. Just deal with the sides its worth it to get your boys up and running full speed again. And its awesome having porn star size loads every day


 damn i hate sheet laundry =(


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 6, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Do clomid sides suck? YES. Does it work? YES. I just got my post cycle labs done (2 months after finishing PCT) and my total test was 897 ng/dL so clomid definatley works if its real. Just deal with the sides its worth it to get your boys up and running full speed again. And *its awesome having porn star size loads every day*


 
I'm trying clomind just for that!


----------



## LightBearer (Dec 6, 2011)

Can we be sure that the sides you guys get are from clomid, or could it be estrogen rebound like OP said? Were you guys running aromasin during clomid usage?


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/145691-anyone-else-go-crazy-clomid.html

everyone read in here. theres some good and entertaining things in here and this thread and that one go hand in hand


----------



## autodad (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow... That explains alot. Lol

Good info thanks guys!


----------



## thebeastijwc (Dec 6, 2011)

i was like that on nolva im pretty sure it was estro rebound lol


----------



## meow (Dec 6, 2011)

I should up the aromasin from 10mg to 20mg (ed) for a week and see if that helps..


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 6, 2011)

snort it^


----------



## Livebig14 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was running aromasin 12.5mg Everyday while taking the clomid.


----------

